# :: ECS Tuning :: A3 Dogbone Mount Insert Kit :: Free Shipping!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*A3 Dogbone Mount Insert Kit*
The ECS dogbone mount insert works with the OEM rubber bushing to provide a better, more rigid, connection between the transmission mount and subframe. Less movement in the system will result in smoother shifts and less engine movement under heavy acceleration. Made of a 70A Torque durometer polyurethane. Kit includes dogbone insert, retaining washer, centering washer and new stretch bolt. Installation instructions are available on our website. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts
*Free Shipping!!!!*


_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 2:38 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A3 Dogbone Mount Insert Kit :: Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_ Made of a 70A Torque durometer.

What's a "Torque durometer"? Do you mean something like "Made of Polyurethane with a durometer hardness of 70A"?

_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Kit includes dogbone insert, retaining washer and new stretch bolt.

Is it really a stretch bolt? Is the factory one a stretch bolt? If so, that's important because the factory one should not be reused.
One last question. How does this differ from the Neuspeed mount or is this a relabeled Neuspeed.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah i'm wondering the same thing cuz it looks JUST like the neuspeed one.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

Thanks for the questions everyone.

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_What's a "Torque durometer"? Do you mean something like "Made of Polyurethane with a durometer hardness of 70A"?

You got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Is it really a stretch bolt? Is the factory one a stretch bolt? If so, that's important because the factory one should not be reused.
One last question. How does this differ from the Neuspeed mount or is this a relabeled Neuspeed.

Yes, it is a stretch bolt and *should* be replaced once it's been removed. We include a new stretch bolt of OEM specs with our kits.
The Neuspeed kit and ours are very similar, but this is not a rebranded Neuspeed kit.
If anyone would like to view our installation instructions, you can view them *HERE*


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

What's the difference between yours and neuspeed (ex. is yours better because of the design?....)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

We have not actually had the Neuspeed mount and ours side by side in order to compare them, so it's difficult to say one is better than the other. The design of many of these mounts will probably be similar between companies. We are offering free shipping on our unit.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I just checked out the installation instructions. It looks like the great big washer presses against the insert itself and not a washer in the middle of the insert. Would not the insert deform and relieve the tension on the bolt? This would eliminate the purpose of the stretch bolt and greatly increase the likelihood of the bolt falling out.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_I just checked out the installation instructions. It looks like the great big washer presses against the insert itself and not a washer in the middle of the insert. Would not the insert deform and relieve the tension on the bolt? This would eliminate the purpose of the stretch bolt and greatly increase the likelihood of the bolt falling out.

Sorry for the confusion, we've updated our install instructions to include the centering washer in the photos.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Loving this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I have car ramps, not jacks. Can I still do the install myself?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (yugodutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yugodutch* »_I have car ramps, not jacks. Can I still do the install myself?

yes, if they're good ramps and you can trust them


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks! Ordered and will let you know when I install them.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (yugodutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yugodutch* »_Thanks! Ordered and will let you know when I install them.

you'll be fine. I jacked up one side, real high with a floor jack. and slide under from the front with NO problems.
of course I used jack stands as well. always be safe!


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Done and like it! Most of the 40 min install is getting the darn thing to seat properly. Lube it up good!


----------



## bluetybo (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

I would love to get this but UPS broker fee when shipping to Canada is ***'n ridiculous. I worked it out to be roughly 1/3 of the price of whats being shipped. My two orders $200 = $60 fee, and $160 = $50 fee. That raises the price alot.


----------



## FTYA3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Got one for XMAS, installed yesterday, extremely easy install. Just used my palm to push it in. The drivetrain feels a bit stiffer and theres isnt such a pronounced drivetrain shock when dissengaging the clutch anymore. THX ECS.


----------



## Jack_Smackus (Jan 18, 2006)

Will this mod by any chance shorten any lifespan of any components? Due to the fact that the mount being much stiffer?
If for any reason could you remove the dogbone without any complications? Would the rubber mount go back to it's original shape?


----------



## AudiK3n (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jack_Smackus)*

My installation process...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3000754


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice mod, better traction and makes the car shift much smoother especially in the low gears.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Has anyone done this mod on a DSG vehicle? I can't tell from signatures if any of the posters have DSG.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Has anyone done this mod on a DSG vehicle? I can't tell from signatures if any of the posters have DSG.

I believe the person who posted above you has a DSG model.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Thanks. I missed that in his sig before, but see it now!


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Any idea what the durometer is of the stock bushing?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Any idea what the durometer is of the stock bushing?

Does it matter? This is an insert, not a replacement. The stock bushing is VERY soft rubber allowing a lot of movement. This insert goes into the open space in the stock bushing to greatly decrease the amount of flex. 
This item simply makes the way too sloppy factory bushing behave like it should. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Thanks, for the clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree my question was dumb


----------



## AZA3 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*

Just installed this kit. What a cheap and GREAT mod for the car. I am so loving the smooth shifts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (AZA3)*

Just installed mine too.. you can really tell the difference when you shift. worth the 40 bucks.


----------



## gehen.wir (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A3 Dogbone Mount Insert Kit :: Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Installed mine today c/o ecodetuning.com (awesome people and service!). Best under $50 gift to give. I will whole heartedly agree with the previous posts that there is a SIGNIFICANT improvement (smoothness) on the lower gear shifts, especially if you're punching it.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluetybo)*

Never use UPS from US to Canada. US Post Office Parcel Post. Ebay taught me this.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: A3 Dogbone Mount Insert Kit :: Free Shipping! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

OK, I bit and installed this over the weekend. Huge improvement in driveabilioty and throttle transitions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MAybe a little vibration and but no change in noise (I still hear road noise from the rear).
Install notes: DO NOT use a hydraulic jack under the door sills, even at the jack points. You will dent them and mangle the seam. Pad your jackstands with some cardboard so you don't scratch the beautifull machined suspension mounts.
Do use a lot of silicone or Teflon lube. Do use the jack, a dead blow hammer and your entire vocabulary of performance-enhancing words to pres-fit the bushing in place. 
Do not use a 22MM (AKA 7/8") 3/8 drive socket or torque wrench unless you are superman. You need the leverage of a long -handle 1/2" drive Torque wrench to reach the 75 Ft/lbs of torque+90degrees tightness. 
Did I mention it's an amazing change. Worth every penny of the $40.


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

For the mechanically ignorant among us, what allows you to determine that you've reached the specified 75lb/ft of torque? tia.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (raduga_nine)*

A torque wrench. Old-school measures deflection of the beam (bending the handle) with a needle indicator gauge. New school have a preload spring/ramp/ball bearing thingy that clicks. Same result.
75 Lb/ft = same as you would tighten a lugnut on most cars. A lot.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (panzrwagn)*

When people say a little increased vibration, we're talking feel or sound. I did one in my MK4 1.8T and hated it. My MK3 VR6... best bang for the buck. Unreal increase in feel.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*

don't experience either myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jack_Smackus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack_Smackus* »_Will this mod by any chance shorten any lifespan of any components? Due to the fact that the mount being much stiffer?
If for any reason could you remove the dogbone without any complications? Would the rubber mount go back to it's original shape?

I have installed this as well, It definitely improves smooth shifting during spirited driving.
The only thing I have noticed that I don't care about is the loud clunk noise under the car when you put it in reverse and step on it briefly, as in backing out a driveway. It sounds like the engine/trans is tourqing to a stop in this motor mount.
I too would like to know the answer to this question... Any Ideas?


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (RoadRager) Touqing sound, is it bad???*

Bump for answers...


----------

